# المجموعة الاولى من كتب تصميم المصانع من ....................م.الغباري



## عبود20 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وتتواصل المشاركات بمشاركة رائعة عن تصمصيم المصانع واليكم هذه المجموعة ولا تحرمونا من ردودكم ومشاركاتكم

ISBN: 0750673281
Title: Plant Engineer's Handbook
Author: R. Keith Mobley
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 2001-03-09
Number Of Pages: 2000







http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=PU2FAWW1

password : www.blueportal.org

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/21105785/MOBLEY__R._K.__2003_._Plant_Engineering_Handbook.rar

or

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZ684K9J

or

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TZ684K9J

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/37180550/PlantEngineeringHandbook_muya.rar

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/322481


----------------------------------------

ISBN: 0444001522
Title: Preliminary chemical engineering plant design
Author: William D Baasel
Publisher: Elsevier
Publication Date: 1976
Number Of Pages: 490

http://rapidshare.de/files/24333348/5K200604080012.rar
PASS: A8sa06pCePd1

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/11159098/Preliminary_chemical_engineering_plant_design.rar

--------------------------------------------

ISBN: 1860583709
Title: Handbook for Process Plant Project Engineers
Author: Peter Watermeyer
Publisher: Wiley and Sons (October 4, 2002)
Publication Date: 2002-10-04
Number Of Pages: 326

http://rapidshare.de/files/34081418/Handbook_for_Process_Plant_Project_Engineers.rar

password = TQNonlyusersaccessview

or

http://mihd.net/7.4090/Handbook_for_Process_Plant_Project_Engineers.rar.html

password = TQNonlyusersaccessview

---------------------------------------------

SBN: 0131386298
Title: Process Plant Layout and Piping Design
Author: Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt
Publisher: Prentice Hall Ptr. (July 22, 1993)
Publication Date: 1993-07-22
Number Of Pages: 464




download from :

http://rapidshare.de/files/33852695/Process_Plant_layout_and_piping_desing.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/33852793/Process_Plant_layout_and_piping_desing.part2.rar

---------------------------------------------

ISBN: 0824743024
Title: Re-Engineering the Chemical Processing Plant
Author: Andrzej Stankiewicz Jacob A. Moulijn
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 2003-09-01
Number Of Pages: 368




http://rapidshare.de/files/28244412/Re-Engineering_the_Chemical_Processing_Plant.zip

---------------------------------------------
SBN: 0750644524
Title: Plant Engineer's Reference Book
Author: Dennis A. SNOW
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
Publication Date: 2002-01-16
Number Of Pages: 864




http://rapidshare.de/files/24326647/5K200604140017.rar
PASSWORD: A19we06pErB2

---------------------------------------------
Preliminary chemical engineering plant design 
ISBN: 0442234406
Author: W.D. Baasal
Publisher: Springer
Edition: 2 edition (November 30, 1989)
Language: English
Hardcover: 592 pages





http://rapidshare.de/files/11159098/Preliminary_chemical_engineering_plant_design.rar

http://www.ebooksclub.org/?module=showBook&id=23905

--------------------------------------------
ISBN: 1566703522
Title: Computer Simulated Plant Design for Waste Minimization/Pollution Prevention 2000-03
Author: Stan Bumble
Publisher: CRC
Publication Date: 2000-03-15
Number Of Pages: 208



http://rapidshare.de/files/31115309/CSPD.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/36824737...ste_Minimization_and_Pollution_Prevention.rar



MD5: B418DDD60C22B5277A81625315CE0958

------------------------------------------------
ISBN: 0070496137
Title: Plant Design and Economics for Chemical Engineers (Mcgraw Hill Chemical Engineering Series)
Author: Max Stone Peters
Publisher: McGraw-Hill Companies
Publication Date: 1990-07-01
Number Of Pages: 992




http://rapidshare.de/files/12853004/PDAEFCEPT.rar.html

Password: polyto06

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/22356414/PDandEforC_Engineers.rar

or

http://rapidshare.de/files/24335731/5K200604080034.rar
PASS: A10mo06pDaEfCe4

---------------------------------------------

ISBN: 3527297847
Title: Design of Simple and Robust Process Plants
Author: J. L. A. Koolen
Publisher: Wiley-VCH
Publication Date: 2000-07-25
Number Of Pages: 370




http://rapidshare.com/files/2063265/DOSRPP.rar

---------------------------------------------​

المجموعة الاولى في هندسة البيئة من ........................ م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36352

لمجموعة الاولى في هندسة البترول من.........................م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34573

المجموعة الثانية من كتب البترول من .........................م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36068

مجموعة كتب عن الامتزاز ( الادمصاص) من .................. م. الغباري 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35992

المجموعة الاولى من كتب انتقال الحرارة من......................م. الغباري

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35055


----------



## softchem (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*مجهود رائع*

شكرا والف شكر اخى العزيز على هذة المجموعة الرائعة من الكتب وبارك اللة بكم, وجهودكم حفزتنا لاضافة كتب اخرى فى نفس المجال وهى:






http://rapidshare.com/files/4509227/Chemical_Process.rar


----------



## softchem (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى ان الروابط التى تحمل .de لاتعمل لان الموقع تحول الى .com منذ فترة طويلة يرجى الانتباة لذلك لتكون المنفعة عامة للجميع وشكرا


----------



## softchem (25 نوفمبر 2006)

كتاب فى انتقال المادة 







http://rapidshare.com/files/4480092/Mass_Transfer.rar


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

تحيااااااااااااااااتى 
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الفاضل عبود

مشكورا جدا على مجهودك العظيم 
في وضع الكتب الالكترونية

لكن لدي مشكلة
وهي اني لا اعرف كيف احمّل تلك الكتب 
من الموقع الوحيد الغير محجوب وهو


http://rapidshare.de/files/22356414/PDandEforC_Engineers.rar

فكيف انزل الملف منه ؟ ؟

مشكورا ياغالي


----------



## عبود20 (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز نهر النييل
بعد الدخول الى الرابط السابق يظهر في اسفل الصفحة كلمة free
ستنتقل الى صفحة اخرى يظهر فيها عداد يقوم بالعد تنازليا
انتظر حتى انتهاء العد حيث ستظهر لك صورة صغيره بجانب مربع فارغ تحتوي على حرفين او ثلاثة احرف قم بكتابة هذه الحرف في المربع الصغير واضغط بعدها enter
عندها سيبدا تنزيل الكتاب

ونحن في خدمتكم


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 نوفمبر 2006)

اكرمك الله اخي الفاضل الغالي عبود

اسال الله ان ينفعك كما علمتني


وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وساقوم بالخطوات ان شاء الله

مشكورا جدا


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ممتاز ياعبود 20


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت يا اخ عبود20انك توفرنا كتب عن صناعة الاسمنت اذا فيه مجال ياريت تكون من الواقع العملي بمخططات موضحة الشرح
والف شكر لك ياعبود


----------



## Eng.Osama2006 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور ياsoftchem


----------



## softchem (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*كتاب اخر*

فى سبيل دعم هذة المجموعة الرائعة اضيف هذا الكتاب
The Integration of Process Design and Control, Volume 17 (Computer Aided Chemical Engineering]

على الرابطhttp://rapidshare.de/files/36256777/The_Integration_of_Process_Design_and_Control.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/36257040/The_Integration_of_Process_Design_and_Control.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/36257104/The_Integration_of_Process_Design_and_Control.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.de/files/36257272/The_Integration_of_Process_Design_and_Control.part4.rar

rar pass = TQN0444515577


----------



## chemical82 (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للاخ عبود20 على هذه الكتب القيمة
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبود20 (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكر الجميع على الردود............................. وان شاء الله نوافيكم بالمزيد :13:


----------



## abd_elmonem (6 ديسمبر 2006)

thank you eng. algobari rhese are vert important books .
good luck


----------



## عبود20 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزاء على الردود الطيبه


----------



## CHE Amjad (20 سبتمبر 2007)

كل الاحترام والتقدير لكم جميعا


----------



## amira_abdelrehiem (22 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد الكتب دى مفيده جدا وربنا يقدركم على فعل المزيد من الخير


----------



## white hand (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*عمل رائع*

والله عمل ممتاز ,ربنا يجازيك خير
انا كنت محتاج كتب عن الplant engineering وكتب عن الجلفنه, انت لبيت طلبى الأول من غير ما اسألك, ممكن تلبى طلبى التانى الخاص بالجلفنه, وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## white hand (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*الوصلات*

برجاء التأكد من الوصلات , لأن بعضها لا يعمل وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## saaaaaam (24 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you very much on a great work


----------



## عمار السودان (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك يا اصيل


----------



## mkn (24 يناير 2008)

*؟؟؟؟*

معظم الراوابط لا تعمل
الرجاء تفعيلها مره اخرى


----------



## محمود بن حسين (26 يناير 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــور ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال القرج (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## ابوحمد113 (7 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووورين عمل رائع


----------



## احمد ج العمري (16 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 مارس 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

*رائع*

رووووووووووووووعة


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

مجهود رائع


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

ممتاز


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

بوركت


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

عظيم


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

حفظك الله


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

الله يجزيك كل الخير


----------



## جليل محمد طويسان (30 مارس 2017)

ما شاء الله ولا قوة الا بالله


----------

